# IRC/Identd behind NAT

## metalhedd

I've been having trouble connecting to IRC Servers from my gentoo machine.  I'm assuming that its due to not having an Identd server running.  My questiois, if i'm behind a NAT machine.  should the gentoo box run the identd server or should the OBSD NAT Machine?

----------

## Scrapz

I alway thought you dont actually run the identd server, you just have the port open so it can accept request and not drop/refuse it. All you have to do is open port 113 (identd port) and it should be fine. Try:

```
/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 113 -j ACCEPT
```

TTFN,

Scrapz  :Wink: 

----------

## klieber

Also, you may have to have ip_conntrack_irc enabled in your kernel.  (either compiled in or as a module.)  

--kurt

----------

